# Check out this fella



## chilled84 (8 Jul 2010)

Check out this guy i found this morning hanging about my door.


----------



## glenn (8 Jul 2010)

and this is in Devon? thats wicked!


----------



## Paulus (8 Jul 2010)

reminds me of:


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jul 2010)

Hi all,
It is a female Great Green Bush Cricket (_Tettigonia viridissima_) late stage nymph (the adult is fully winged, and it is a female because of the ovipositor). They are relatively common along the south coast and in the SW. you often get them in gardens (in pampas grass clumps, hedges etc) and they stridulate very loudly at night. They eat anything and can allegedly bite, like the closely related, but much rarer "Wart-biter".  The full grown adult is a bit of a beast, about as big as a full grown locust.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (14 Jul 2010)

I've got a picture of me holding one of these beast while walking in Cornwall and it must be about 16cm long from face to tail, I caught it while catching normal sized grass hoppers and had never seen a thing like it. The wings when spread are spectacular, almost like a butterflys in irridecence but with 2 very large black and yellow eyespots on the tip of each wing.


----------



## chilled84 (14 Jul 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I've got a picture of me holding one of these beast while walking in Cornwall and it must be about 16cm long from face to tail, I caught it while catching normal sized grass hoppers and had never seen a thing like it. The wings when spread are spectacular, almost like a butterflys in irridecence but with 2 very large black and yellow eyespots on the tip of each wing.



Your not kidding garuf! They are huge, That guy was huge, I mean if you see the size of the skirting bording he is sat on, they chappy must have been at least 3inch head to tale!


----------



## daniel19831123 (15 Jul 2010)

16cm is over 6 inches so i believe gareth's encounter was bigger?


----------

